# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  G'Day all and everyone

## jbyrne

Hope to be able to learn and pass on any usefull info in good time- have a grt day! :Smilie:

----------


## OFG

G'day mate, welcome to the forum. 
Any questions, just ask!

----------

